# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Zillya! Украинский антивирус.

## Sanych

*Zillya! Антивірус* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
100% украинский и 100% бесплатный антивирус, созданный украинцами . Украинские специалисты по безопасности создали Zillya! Антивірус для того, чтобы украинские пользователи имели возможность бесплатно пользоваться качественным и надежным продуктом.
Защита от вирусов, «червяков», «троянов» и других вредоносных программ.
Zillya! Антивірус эффективно находит и обезвреживает любые вирусы, «червяки», «трояны», руткиты, разнообразные паразиты и другие зловредные программы, деятельность которых приводит к сбою компьютера, некорректной работе системы, снижению быстродействия компьютера, потерь или повреждения данных, постоянных системных предупреждений.

Защита от шпионских и рекламных программ
Zillya! Антивірус имеет отдельные программные модули, которые отвечают за обнаружение и обезвреживание шпионских и рекламных программ. Таким образом, Zillya! Антивірус надежно защищает пользователя от программ, тайно стремящихся проникнуть на компьютер для того, чтобы собрать конфиденциальную информацию и/или показать агрессивную рекламу.

Zillya! Антивірус тщательно оберегает личную и конфиденциальную информацию (частные данные, информацию о системе и настройках) от несанкционированного доступа со стороны вредоносных программ.

Функция слежения в режиме реального времени («Сторожевой»)
Сторожевой – это система проверки в реальном времени, предназначенная для выявления вирусов и других вредоносных программ, которые пытаются проникнуть на компьютер. Сторожевой отслеживает запущенные процессы, эффективно блокирует и удаляет угрозы «на лету», обеспечивает профилактику заражения.

Выбор режимов сканирования и сканирование по расписанию
Zillya! Антивірус имеет три режима сканирования (быстрое, полное, собственное) и возможность запуска сканирования по расписанию в удобное для Вас время. Каждый режим сканирования выполняется с определенными параметрами в соответствии с предназначением режима. Быстрое сканирование – экспресс проверка наиболее чувствительных областей системы. Полное сканирование – тщательная проверка системы. Пользователь имеет возможность изменять параметры. Сканирование с настройками пользователя в Zillya! Антивірус называется Собственным.

Встроенный алгоритм эвристического анализа
Эвристический анализ - это выявление вирусов по типичному поведению, т.е. способность антивирусной программы определить вирус, который только что появился, даже если он еще не был добавлен в антивирусные базы. Zillya! Антивірус имеет встроенный алгоритм эвристического анализа и потому надежно защищает даже от самых новых вирусов и угроз.

Проверка файлов загружаемых на компьютер из сети Интернет
Zillya! Антивірус отслеживает все загрузки пользователя из сети Интернет и, при обнаружении вредных файлов, блокирует их.

Проверка почтовых сообщений
Zillya! Антивірус проверяет все почтовые сообщения на наличие вредоносных объектов, тем самым гарантируя, что ни одна угроза не проникнет к системе вместе с электронным письмом.

Проверка офисных документов
Zillya! Антивірус проверяет все типы документов Microsoft Office.

Автоматическое обновление баз и программы с украинских серверов
Базы Zillya! Антивірус расположены на украинских серверах, чтобы Вы не тратили лишних средств на потребление трафика.

Широкий выбор настроек и дополнительных функций
Zillya! Антивірус очень гибкий, имеет ряд дополнительных функций и настроек, но не перегружен ими, чтобы предоставить пользователю понятный и лаконичный интерфейс.

Дополнительные утилиты
Дополнительные утилиты, такие как Диспетчер задач и Диспетчер автозагрузки, расширяют функционал программы и помогают пользователю лучше контролировать процессы в системе.

Украиноязычная поддержка
Производитель Zillya! Антивірус оказывает бесплатную поддержку на языке общения пользователя. Мы всегда рядом, быстро реагируем, легко решаем вопросы, так как понимаем наших пользователей лучше, чем кто-либо другой.

Год выхода: 2009
Язык интерфейса: Украинский\ Русский
Размер: 52.7 Мб
Таблетка: Не требуется
Оф. сайт [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Ну и как вам сия новость, имеет право быть? Есть желающие попробовать, а может уже пробовали?*

----------


## Serj_2k

> Ну и как вам сия новость, имеет право быть?


время покажет ))

внешне, издали, оформление смахивает на XP Tweaker

----------


## Sanych

Мне почему-то ранешнего Каспера напоминает

----------


## Stych

Многие известные антивирусы появились лет 15 назад (Каспер,Д-р Веб, МакАфи и т.д.) с появлением первых вирусов. Новые антивири (Ashampoo AntiVirus, Lavasoft Anti-Virus Helix и т.д.) используют чужие антивирусные движки, поэтому и популярностью не пользуются. Единственный, на мой взгляд, достойный (слышал, что недавно появился) антивирь на собственном движке - это белорусский VBA32, но это скорее всего исключение, чем правило. Да и идея эта с Zillya попахивает национализмом. Типо украинский антивирус для украинцев.

----------


## Mitrej

На счёт антивирусных движков.
Нашёл такую инфу в нете:

Dr.Web - собственный движок;
KAV/KIS 2009 - собственный движок;
Eset NOD32 - собственный движок;
Symantec Norton - собственный движок;
Panda - собственный движок;
Vba32 - собственный движок;
Avira - собственный движок;
Alwil (Avast!) - собственный движок;
McAfee - собственный движок;
GriSoft (AVG) - собственный движок;
Norman - собственный движок;
Outpost - движок VirusBuster;
Rising - собственный движок;
Sophos - собственный движок;
Trend Micro - собственный движок;
VirusBuster - собственный движок;
TrustPort - движки EWIDO, AVG, Norman, Dr.Web, VirusBlokada;
Virus Chaser - движок Dr.Web;
GDATA AntiVirus Kit - движки BitDefender и Avast;
F-Secure - движки Kaspersky, F-Secure DeepGuard и Lawasoft(AdAware);
Ashampoo Antivirus - движок Avira;
Lavasoft Anti-Virus Helix - движок Avira;
Proscan - движок Avira;
ZoneAlarm Antivirus - движок Kaspersky.

----------


## Nietzsches

качну завтра,се равно без антивиря сижу,побалуюсь)

----------


## Sanych

И нам расскажеш как и что. Могу дать архивчик из 100 вирусов для проверки. Интересно что и сколько он там найдёт.

----------


## Serj_2k

Саныч, брось плиз ссылкой, инересно протестить ))

----------


## Sanych

Вот он [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  
Пароль на архив - 123

----------


## Sanych

> качну завтра,се равно без антивиря сижу,побалуюсь)


Как там новости? Не пробовал ставить?

----------


## Gimlet

Интересно-интересно... Кстати, украинские програмёры весьма приличные. И у них-то как раз вполне мог получиться приличный антивирь. Будет интересно послушать резюме Nietzsches.

----------


## HARON

> Да и идея эта с Zillya попахивает национализмом. Типо украинский антивирус для украинцев.


Тогда VBA национализм белорусский!

----------


## Gimlet

Ну почему же только для украинцев? Русификация, судя по  аннотации г-на Sanych, как раз-таки присутствует... Кстати, VBA - слабенький avir, несмотря на мой белорусский национализм.

_ добавлено через 10 часов 43 минуты_ 
Для тех, кого заинтересовал украинский avir, читать здесь:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
...серьёзное обсуждение; на форуме представитель лаборатории Zillya...

----------


## Sanych

По отзывам на форуме вполне достойный продукт лепят. На оф. сайте так же предлагают скачать сканер Zillya, что-то вроде Dr.Web Cureit только без ограничения срока действия. Единственно я не понял мощность его скана, но весь мой комп в 210 Гб он проверил где-то за 13 минут.




> Zillya! Помічник был разработан на базе Zillya! Антивірус специально для того, чтобы Вы могли убедиться в эффективности механизма нахождения угроз перед принятием решения относительно использования Zillya! Антивірус или замены старого антивируса на Zillya! Антивірус. Версия 1.0.1.0 за 21.04.2009




Скачать сканер Zillya! - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

У кого есть возможность, скачайте сие чудо, полный антивирь и залейте на гость куда-нибудь.

----------


## Stych

*Zillya Antivirus 1.0.888.0 (обновление 03.07.09)* 





> В пятницу, 3 июля 2009 года выпустили новую версию, 1.0.888.0.
> Вот основные изменения, сделанные по сравнению с предыдущей версией:
> · Мы оптимизировали работу "сторожевого" под Windows XP. Теперь при работе с включенным «сторожевым» Вы не должны чувствовать дискомфорт
> · Прислушавшись к Вашим пожеланиям мы сделали возможность игнорировать проблемы в «активных угрозах»
> · Наконец в «активных угрозах» и в «карантине» появилась возможность применять массовые действия над угрозами, для этого Вам необходимо просто выбрать несколько элементов и выбрать желаемое действие
> · Улучшена стабильность продукта
> · Исправленная проблема с некорректными попытками лечить угрозы
> · Значительно улучшившая работа «карантина» и «активных угроз»
> · Исправлена проблема с некорректным поведением «сторожевого» в ряде сценариев
> ...





[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Zillya! Помощник был разработан на базе Zillya! Антивирус специально для того, чтобы Вы могли убедиться в эффективности механизма нахождения угроз перед принятием решения относительно использования Zillya! Антивирус или замены старого антивируса на Zillya! Антивирус.

Базы за 25.5.2010

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*ZillyaAntivirus 1.1.2343.0* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, а он под семерку работает?

----------


## Sanych

Системные требования: -OS: Windows XP SP2,SP3,Vista,*7*(32-х и 64-х битные) -CPU: 800 МГц или выше -VIDEO: 32 Мб -RAM: 256 Мб или больше -HDD: 80 Мб

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, спасибо. Может и попробую тогда поставить посмотреть что за он.

----------


## HARON

> *Sanych*, спасибо. Может и попробую тогда поставить посмотреть что за он.


Лучше не надо!

----------


## Sanych

Не поставишь, не узнаешь.

----------


## Irina

*HARON*, так остальные семерка только с глюками пропускает. Надо искать что-то кроме общепринятых.

----------


## HARON

> Не поставишь, не узнаешь.


Это верно! Со всеми антивирусниками так. Каждый выбирает под себя.

----------


## Sanych

Irina, как успехи?? Не ставила сей продукт??

----------


## BiZ111

> *HARON*, так остальные семерка только с глюками пропускает. Надо искать что-то кроме общепринятых.


Все общепринятые (кто является лидерами естественно) уже давно получили подпись от Мелкомягких, говорящую о том, что их продукты полностью совместимы с Windows 7. Винду меняй на нормальную

----------

